# Guide on Tivo without subscription ...



## TCFUser

I just bought tivo to avoid crazy expensive $12 monthly rental for the STB box from verizon. I don't record any shows and bought tivo DVR to replace my STB. But, it looks like, tivo doesn't even allow the tv guide (even though, it is being provided by the cable provider and not really a tivo feature). Now, I am in a situation, where I am paying $5 for the tuner card from verizon and being forced to $15 subscription cost for tv just to get the "tv guide". Not sure, if it just me OR there are lot of people feeling the same pain. I hope, tivo could do something about it.


----------



## JoeKustra

TCFUser said:


> I just bought tivo to avoid crazy expensive $12 monthly rental for the STB box from verizon. I don't record any shows and bought tivo DVR to replace my STB. But, it looks like, tivo doesn't even allow the tv guide (even though, it is being provided by the cable provider and not really a tivo feature). Now, I am in a situation, where I am paying $5 for the tuner card from verizon and being forced to $15 subscription cost for tv just to get the "tv guide". Not sure, if it just me OR there are lot of people feeling the same pain. I hope, tivo could do something about it.


The guide comes from TMS via the internet and has nothing to do with your cable feed. It's part of the "service fee". If you can live with clear QAM there are alternatives. What channels does your TV receive without a STB? If none, there are no fee-free choices.


----------



## jrtroo

By using lifetime on the box you'll be better off over time from the fees, and try out the services you get from recording TV. I find huge value in not spending time with commercials. 

what would you want tivo to do? You can pay monthly, lifetime, or even buy used...


----------



## tatergator1

Without a subscription, a Tivo will act like a basic Set-top box, but you get no guide, DVR capabilities, etc. Since it only seems like you care about having a STB, you should have bought something like this.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

TCFUser said:


> I just bought tivo to avoid crazy expensive $12 monthly rental for the STB box from verizon. I don't record any shows and bought tivo DVR to replace my STB. But, it looks like, tivo doesn't even allow the tv guide (even though, it is being provided by the cable provider and not really a tivo feature). Now, I am in a situation, where I am paying $5 for the tuner card from verizon and being forced to $15 subscription cost for tv just to get the "tv guide". Not sure, if it just me OR there are lot of people feeling the same pain. I hope, tivo could do something about it.


The guide is being provided by Tivo and is a feature. You're pretty much stuck. You are trying to use a Tivo in a way it was not intended.


----------



## heyted

If you choose to continue to use your TiVo without TiVo service, you can have a free guide by purchasing a Google TV or Android TV device such as the the Hisense Pulse Pro shown in the video below. The HDMI pass-through with screen overlay and its ability to control a TiVo allows the guide to be interactive.






Are you able to pause live tv with the latest TiVo software and no TiVo service?


----------



## heyted

If you decide that you want a dvr and want to do something more drastic, replace the TiVo mainboard and install different dvr software:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9966634#post9966634


----------

